# critter nation and cars...



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

I really want to sell my rat manor and get my two girls the single level critter nation. The only problem is I am a college student and I move around a lot, so it needs to fit in a car. Has anybody tried? Also if anyone in GA needs a cage, I'm selling my rat manor for $50 and I also have a super pet ferret cage that I'm selling for $80.


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't have a CN, but do plan on getting one eventually. The thing I heard about them, though, is that they are really heavy. I suspect you would be able to take it apart to fit in a car... depending on the car.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a FN, so similar but that cage is not meant to be taken apart and put together again unless you have the time and muscle to take it on and by the way, it's hard to do it by yourself as well. If you have a pick up you should bfine.


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the input. So are there any cages that are easy to move/clean? I don't really like the wire levels of the rat manor, it is also annoying to clean. I used to have a superpet my first home for rats for my first rat...I don't want to downsize my girls but it was just so much easier.


----------



## shotcaller88 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the Super Pet Exotics cage:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352

I really like it. It is really easy to take apart and clean. No wire shelving or ramps. It measures 30"L x 18"W x30"H, so it should fit in the back seat of most sedans (measure your vehicle first). I'm really not a fan of Martin's cages. They seem kinda pricey and very fugly. The CN cages seem awesome....but for your situation I don't think they are practical.


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes I second the Super Pet, that is what I have. It is very easy to take apart and reassemble and very light weight. My girls love all the levels too, they just pitter patter up and down them all night.


----------



## CalicoJenn (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a FN and a CN, the CN slips together and would not be hard to disassemble, a single story should fit in a back seat if you take the stand off. I have had bad experience with the SP cages, my rats destroyed the shelves and chewed right out of the pan in a matter of days.


----------



## homebody (Jan 26, 2009)

I had the Super Pet Deluxe Rat thing, which I have come to agree was really far too small for them in width and very awkward with the ramps. Also, I'm not a fan of the plastic shelves on any Super Pet. Mine never latch on evenly or smoothly and taking them out to clean is a pain in the behind. I just got the single level Critter Nation, and my two girls love it. I mean, I can actually see a change in them and I think they adore it. It's true that it was about 60 pounds, but it really wasn't too hard to assemble... no tools or screws or anything so at least there's that. I'm sure yours would be happy in anything you were planning to get, but I adore my CN. It is bigger than I really imagined it would be, even knowing the dimensions, though... I'd say if you're going to have to move it once or twice, CN would still be worth it. Anything more than that, like every summer, fall, holiday break, go with something lighter and smaller.


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

It is so hard to find a good cage! I am very picky so that is part of my problem because I don't want another black cage. It is so dark and its hard to see my rats and their cute hammocks so that rules out the SP exotics. What about a bird cage? Also, I saw a cage called clean living where you add levels as you need them on petsmart.com. Is that one any good? I'm about to just order the critter nation and exchange my car for a truck


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, what about this one?
http://www.cheappetproducts.net/MARCHIORO_RAT_CAGE_KIT_TOM_62Q_BGE_GREEN-P68749.html


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

You'll have to figure out the dimensions of that cage first. Just because it's marketed for rats doesn't mean it's entirely suitable, and pictures can be VERY deceiving.


edited for spelling mistakes


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

The dimensions are 24.5x24.5x30.75. I put them in the cage calculator and it said it could hold 5 rats.


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

From what I've read, the cage is pretty light weight, so it will be easy to move, and pretty easy to take apart. Some people have trouble taking out the shelves for cleaning, but eh... That cage bars are green :, just teasing. But yeah I think that would probably work good for ya  I don't actually KNOW anyone who has the cage, first time I have seen it.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

crash said:


> The dimensions are 24.5x24.5x30.75. I put them in the cage calculator and it said it could hold 5 rats.


I didn't see any dimensions mention on the link you posted, hence why cautioning about the size. If it's within your budget and it can happily house rats. I would say go for it =)


----------

